# Ready for PCT



## motley482 (Aug 28, 2014)

alright fellas on monday sept 1st I will be taking my last shot of 300mgs test E that day I will also be doing a 250 ius pin of hcg.... so my question is what day exactly should I start my PCT....sept 22?.....also, how should I go about with my hcg pins for those 3 weeks prior to PCT....thanks for your input


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 28, 2014)

Two weeks until pct starts. Check out the sticky for first cycle all you need to know. That gives you the Info on hcg.


----------



## motley482 (Aug 29, 2014)

Ya I just reviewed it so I shud be g2g thanks


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 29, 2014)

Something to consider:

Next time before you actually run the cycle, have a FULL plan in place. Including the cycle itself, ancillaries, PCt and HCG.


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 29, 2014)

PCT = Person Continuing Test

That's all i could come up with....#HyLyf


----------

